# Uprating Apache 634U



## MrGaz (Nov 8, 2009)

Has anybody uprated the GVW or Axles of a Apache 634U 2008/09 from 3500kg or 1850kg/2000kg?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

You need to check with SVTECH..
We did our 2005 apache 700, cost an air-ride upgrade and the paperwork off SVtech..
Gave us another 250kg from 3850 to 4100..


----------

